# [DOMANDA] NTFS o EXT3, cambia la dimensione di un disco?

## micio

Ciao a tutti, 

mi ritrovo con un disco da 200 gb che prima aveva cone filesystem un NTFS, adesso devo metterci una EXT3, xò quando vado a formattare da 189gb che era è diventato 177.. o meglio, ne segna sempre 189, ma nonostante sia "vergine" me ne segna 177... 

Sapete se è normale o meno? o comunque da cosa dipende?

Micio!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

io farei qualche ricerca sulle opzioni di formattazione di ext3

----------

## djinnZ

inode allocati, dimensione minima del blocco, spazio riservato (il default è 5%; opzione -m), fai un poco tu. Dimenticavo che la dimensione minima degli inode non viene più rispettata per dare supporto a selinux ed rsbac.

In più ntfs fa sentire il peso della struttura man mano che aggiungi i file non prima.

----------

## micio

Quindi visto che il disco in questione è destinato a tenere 200gb di file video mi consigli di farlo in EXT3 con le opzioni di default per non appesantire troppo la struttura in seguito?

Micio!

----------

## djinnZ

veramente sarebbe meglio xfs che è fatto apposta o reiser, ext3 ultimamente non mi è troppo simpatico e non si è dimostrato molto più affidabile.

Di certo per usarlo con profitto disabiliterei lo spazio riservato (serve solo per se ci sono /var, /tmpo /etc).

Se non credi di usare mai l'hardening puoi pensare di disabilitare nel kernel il supporto alle acl ed alle security label, in questo modo dovrebbe creare degli inode più piccoli.

NTFS è utile se vuoi condividere i file con windozz ma non brilla certo per prestazioni ed affidabilità, soprattutto su linux.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> reiser

 Mi pare che non sia più svilupato (il devel principale è in galera). In ogni caso non ha mai brillato per stabilità.

----------

## djinnZ

Pare che si siano ripresi. Parlando di reiser3 ovviamente. E per inciso non era stato rilasciato?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

è cominciato ieri il processo ... ed è seguito in diretta da una serie di blog

----------

## djinnZ

postare il link non guasterebbe...  :Confused: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

bah ... difficile ricostruire il bighellonamento che mi aveva portato alla notizia ... comunque un punto di partenza può essere: http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=2107948

----------

## micio

c'è un modo per togliere lo spazio riservato a root (il famoso 5%) senza formattare?

Micio!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   reiser Mi pare che non sia più sviluppato (il devel principale è in galera). In ogni caso non ha mai brillato per stabilità.

 

Non iniziare quello che può divenire un flame...   :Laughing: 

Reiser3 non mi ha mai dato problemi di alcun tipo.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vedi? Che ti avevo detto???   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  

```
tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdxx
```

 ovviamente ad fs smontato od al più montato ro

mi cadono le braccia... RTFM forever  :Laughing: 

----------

## micio

Ti adoro!!!

Micio!

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non iniziare quello che può divenire un flame...  
> 
> Reiser3 non mi ha mai dato problemi di alcun tipo.  
> 
> 

 

Tu non puoi smentire in maniera efficace un'affermazione generica portando a sostegno della tua tesi un caso particolare.

Io potrei dire di non aver mai avuto una schermata blu sotto windows ma questo significherebbe solo che io sono fortunato, non che windows sia un sistema stabile  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Non iniziare quello che può divenire un flame...  
> 
> Reiser3 non mi ha mai dato problemi di alcun tipo.  
> 
>  
> ...

 

O cavoli.... AIUTO!!

Portate un estintoreeeeee!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

PS. vuol dire che non l'hai mai avviato quel windows....   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se per stabilità si intendono prestazioni omogenee e costanti reiser non brilla certo, se si intende la capacità di non perdere intere partizioni alla prima stupidaggine ed escludendo i casi in cui il controller è mal supportato (e reiserfs è molto sensibile ai problemi di questo tipo, persino più di xfs) non ci sono molte lamentele in giro.

Quanto a reiuserfs4... non è mai stato completato.

Piuttosto mi domando cosa succederebbe se spunta fuori che il buon hans è stato ingiustamente incriminato. Potrebbero tutti gli utenti del mondo dell'open source far causa ai pulotti d'oltreoceano per il danno di non aver potuto usare il nuovo filesystem? sarebbe divertente...

tanto per andare per assurdi. Ed extended3 non è che ultimamente stia brillando per affidabilità.

@cazzantonio: il tuo intervento lo avevo più preso come un "non puoi dire ad uno che non sa usare ext2 di usare alla leggera reiser" ma come hai visto una maggiore attenzione al linguaggio avrebbe evitato inutili strascichi.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Siete anni luce OT... e poi su andate a flammare sui mille topic sull'argomento....

----------

## !equilibrium

moderatevi o provvedo a censurarvi, grazie.

----------

